# 19 Month Old Gelding- What do you think?



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

I was just thinking about your little monster! I think he is looking great! Hes taller than Rodeo, and Rodeo will be 22months here in 3 days, he weighs a lot more than Rodeo too.....although I think the weight/height tape Im using might be off, but Rodeo is right under 15hh, and it says he only weighs 735lbs, and I just feel like he weighs more, I dont know......

Anyways, I think Zane is looking really good! He is butt high, but no biggie at his age, you can see the twist in that one cannon still, but not as bad as it was a while back. IMHO, I think your going to have yourself one sturdy, trustworthy horse!!


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Thank you! I think his leg is looking tons better! I even had a trainer out to help me with groundwork a few days ago and he really liked Zane's conformation and never mentioned the leg. So I think it's a lot less noticeable than it used to be. 

I think there is some variance in the weight tapes. I had an old, old weight tape a friend gave me. It was actually a promotional item from Shell- the oil company- for an obsolete horse dewormer. It weighed him significantly less. I am using a Purina weight tape now and pull it snug. I figure Purina has studied horse nutrition and weight more than Shell has. :lol:

To get his height, I use a regular tape measure and a level at his withers. It's still a bit hard because the ground is uneven. Zane is 14.3 conservatively. But the trainer remarked that he was 15 hands, and sure enough, measuring him I do get 15 hands (60 inches I believe) on some measurements. And some measurements he is around 59 inches (14.3). So it's really hard to tell down to the exact inch. 

Anyway, I think he's looking more and more like a Quarter Horse. For a long while I thought he would be built like a Thoroughbred.

I love Rodeo! I wish Zane went along with everything as easily as Rodeo does!


----------



## Ladytrails (Jul 28, 2010)

He looks really good to me, THR. I do love a nice bay like that! My little darling - uh monster - is a bay, too with those ermine spots at the coronet. I can't see the cannon bone issue at all....I don't have a great eye for some of that type of thing, but I just don't see anything. He's gonna be a tall one, it seems.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Ladytrails said:


> He looks really good to me, THR. I do love a nice bay like that! My little darling - uh monster - is a bay, too with those ermine spots at the coronet. I can't see the cannon bone issue at all....I don't have a great eye for some of that type of thing, but I just don't see anything. He's gonna be a tall one, it seems.


Thanks Ladytrails! His right hind cannon bone was born kind of warped looking. My vet said he never saw anything like it. :shock: There are probably some photos that show it in my "Horses" section. 

I think my bay is turning gray! He has white on his face, in his tail, and sprinkled on his body. But he is sure taking his time getting there. It will be interesting to see if he has more noticeable white hair when he sheds out in the spring.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Aw, I adore Zane!!! He's looking so fantastic and he is going to be a big, stout boy. You're right, that leg isn't nearly as noticeable as it used to be and excluding that one little thing, I adore his conformation. Nice shoulder angle, good butt, good neck and back, good legs, good angle to pasterns and hocks. Definitely good muscle.

He's probably going to do like what Rafe did as far as growing; get all his growing done all at once and after he's about 20 months old, just creep up a touch here and there. I honestly don't think Rafe has grown more than 1/4 inch in the last 6/8 months. Now watch, though, and he'll prove me wrong and grab another 4 inches before spring :wink:LOL.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

smrobs said:


> Aw, I adore Zane!!! He's looking so fantastic and he is going to be a big, stout boy. You're right, that leg isn't nearly as noticeable as it used to be and excluding that one little thing, I adore his conformation. Nice shoulder angle, good butt, good neck and back, good legs, good angle to pasterns and hocks. Definitely good muscle.
> 
> *Thank you! *
> 
> He's probably going to do like what Rafe did as far as growing; get all his growing done all at once and after he's about 20 months old, just creep up a touch here and there. I honestly don't think Rafe has grown more than 1/4 inch in the last 6/8 months. Now watch, though, and he'll prove me wrong and grab another 4 inches before spring :wink:LOL.


That very well could be......about him finishing early. I know I feed him really well. I try not to push for growth, but I try to make sure he has a balanced diet and isn't lacking for anything either. And neither of his parents are super tall. So he either got some serious hybrid vigor or maybe he is growing optimal because he is being fed well and he will just top out quicker than a horse that is growing slower. Although my vet and the string test predict him to be 16.1.

Even if he grew no taller, he is currently big enough. And that's good because I always worry about being too big for some smaller type horses*. *Maybe I will have a nice big horse for a change. *
*


----------



## xEquestrianx (Aug 30, 2009)

aww he's cute!! And has really pretty head on him


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Oh, I really don't think you'll have to worry about your size as far as Zane is concerned, he's a stout little boy and he'll have no problem carrying you at all :wink:.

Matter of fact, he could probably cart around you and 3 of your closest friends :lol:.

Oh, and I did want to mention his head but I forgot until Equestrian mentioned it. I love his head, it's perfect. Nice size, petite muzzle, broad between the eyes, his eyes are set well, as are his ears. makes for a very attractive profile.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I think his head is his prettiest feature.  He gets it from his dam. She has the same head. His sire just had kind of a plain but honest QH head. Nothing pretty, but nothing bad. 

What's funny is I have always admired his dam's head. I think that's her prettiest feature too. And my neighbor who went and looked with me when I went to try her out thought she had a big head. And I thought, that's kind of strange, because I think she has one of the prettiest heads I've seen in a non-Arabian. Funny how two different people can see totally different things. I guess everyone's idea of equine beauty is a bit different. 

PS. I weigh around 200lbs. Plus a 40 lb. western saddle and all my other tack. So I always think about my weight. I even leave things out of my saddlebags because of the extra weight. Sigh!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Oh, I know your size, and I stand by my statement. He'll carry you and all your tack and your 3 best friends as if you weighed no more than a feather .


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

I just love Zane. If you ever decide you don't want him/get too sick of him, just send him to me and Lacey, ok? :lol:

He just probably got that warped cannon because he would have been too perfect otherwise. Lol!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

trailhorserider said:


> Thank you! I think his leg is looking tons better! I even had a trainer out to help me with groundwork a few days ago and he really liked Zane's conformation and never mentioned the leg. So I think it's a lot less noticeable than it used to be.
> 
> I think there is some variance in the weight tapes. I had an old, old weight tape a friend gave me. It was actually a promotional item from Shell- the oil company- for an obsolete horse dewormer. It weighed him significantly less. I am using a Purina weight tape now and pull it snug. I figure Purina has studied horse nutrition and weight more than Shell has. :lol:
> 
> ...


Id say thats what it is, it seems like a pretty cheap weigh tape too. Ill get anywhere from 14.1-14.3....so who knows. Rodeo's butt has always been at least 1-2in higher than his withers, although he seems to be somewhat catching up...as for Rodeo going along with things easily....he has his days!! lol


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

He's looking really good! The positive changes in that leg are fantastic, I had to go back and look at his little guy pics to compare, wow! 

He looks like he's going to be one sturdy guy. I really like the angle of his shoulder, his back to underline ratio is nice, and he has solid legs with great pastern length/angle. I LOVE his head, kind eye, refined muzzle and love his ears. 

I agree with robs, I've no doubt he will carry you just fine...and all the gear you could possibly want to strap on him


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Thank you guys for all your comments!


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

very cute.....i do not like his neck, but everything else is looking good....I think he will grow out of the butt high, he still has some growing to do.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

sierrams1123 said:


> very cute.....i do not like his neck, but everything else is looking good....I think he will grow out of the butt high, he still has some growing to do.


Yeah, at first I though, wow, he has a great neck for a yearling. And now that he's gotten older I'm wondering if it is going to be short and thick. But he did rub out his mane last summer and the mohawk makes his neck look even thicker. So part of that might be optical illusion. :lol: 

Even so, I would rather have his neck short and thick than ewe necked. So I would rather this extreme than the other one.


----------

